# Orthograph: Â and Î



## Metternich

Hello,

According to the new orthograph rules, where do you write â and î standing for that special Romanian vowel?

Do you write "a cîntă" or "a cântă" for "to sing"? How about "cîmp"? Could you mention some other examples please?

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## parakseno

Hello,

according to the new ortography, "î" is used at the beginning of the words and "â" otherwise. 
eg: "a se înnora"; "a cânta"; "câmp"

You should note that in compound words, the "î" is kept:
eg: "bineînţeles" - from "bine" (well) + "înţeles" (understood)

Parakseno.


----------



## Metternich

Thank you for your answer.

Sorry for this question... "a se înnora" is an infitive, right? "Se" is a reflexive pronoun. So, to say "it's getting dark", you'll say "se înnorează"? Is that right?


----------



## parakseno

Metternich said:


> Sorry for this question... "a se înnora" is an infitive, right? "Se" is a reflexive pronoun. So, to say "it's getting dark", you'll say "se înnorează"? Is that right?



You don't have to be sorry, that's what we're here for... to ask and answer questions (language-related, of course) 

Now, back to your question... Yes, "a se înnora" is an infinitive (it's a "reflexive" verb) but it means "to get cloudy". "It's getting dark" would be "se înnoptează/întunecă".


----------



## Trisia

Just adding to Parakseno's (excellent) post.

We also use "î" at the end of the words.

A few examples:

 a (se) omorî = to kill (oneself)
 a hotărî = to make a decision
 a amărî = to embitter


----------



## Metternich

Thank you both for your answers.


----------

